
Storage device writes atom-by-atom - chris_overseas
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-36824902
======
CarolineW
Several submissions of this item:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116686)
(nature.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116615)
(gizmodo.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116577)
(sciencenewsline.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12116127)
(wsj.com)

Which will win the race for votes?

